# [SOLVED] Deathadder mouse ''not recognized'' problem solved :)



## StarNcoteQ (May 27, 2012)

Helou 

My name is Sandra and I also had this problem with my razer mouse.. i just unplugged it and shut down pc .. and turned it on the next day... and before plugging it in.. I went to TASK MANAGER and stopped all the processes of the razer mouse.. and then i deleted everything from razer.. drivers firmware .. everything 
Restarted the pc again... and plugged the mouse in.. and woualaaa it workedddddd I don't know i any of you will try this but .. it worked for me 
I didnt installed the driver .. to set dpi and stuff cuz i dont kno wot will happen.. but im happy that the mouse is working without the driver dont kno how that is possible but ok 
Hope this helps

and i wanted to add also that I installed the drivers and mouse works perfectly


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Deathadder mouse ''not recognized'' problem solved *

Thanks for sharing. This may help someone in the future.


----------

